# Are Clippers HUGE?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi! 
So I just got some clippers from Petsmart.
And Oh My! They are huge and heavy! :w00t:
Do you get used to the weight?
They are a bit over a pound.
I went into the store for the Andis 2 speed, but decided to get the Andis 2 speed Special Edition.
Other than the weight, they look great. 
And say that they are in the highest use catergory.

I also got a 4FC ceramic Andis blade as there was a limited choice of blades. That was the longest they had.

I have been scissor cutting up until now but decided to *Gulp!* try clippers! 

DH wants to know if I plan on shearing Llamas with this clipper. :HistericalSmiley:

Tucker is 2 pounds. And the clipper is a little over a pound.
So _obviously_ I have no plans for a Tucker haircut.

But even next to my 7 pound Paris & Coco, they seem Enormous!
Is this just because I am not used to them??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, they are heavy since they carry a decent motor. You'll get use to them in time.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what the "special edition" clipper you got is, but I have this one: Andis UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart only in silver, and I purchased through Pet Edge. I'm not sure how much it weighs, though...can't find the weight of it online. lol

I use the ceramic #3 3/4FC blade on London & Preston's bodies, so you can see in my avatar & siggy the length it will be approximately. I scissor their legs usually (their legs are shorter right now than they usually are to keep snowballs off of their feet so I used the clippers on their feet this time).


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I'm not sure what the "special edition" clipper you got is, but I have this one: Andis UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart only in silver, and I purchased through Pet Edge. I'm not sure how much it weighs, though...can't find the weight of it online. lol
> 
> I use the ceramic #3 3/4FC blade on London & Preston's bodies, so you can see in my avatar & siggy the length it will be approximately. I scissor their legs usually (their legs are shorter right now than they usually are to keep snowballs off of their feet so I used the clippers on their feet this time).


I had no idea of the cost....wow, I was going to purchase one. Are there cheaper ones that are good? I bought one once in Petco and returned it because I was too chicken. Is there a chicken icon? :blush: Almost forgot....London and Preston look so cute and perfectly cut!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Canada said:


> Hi!
> So I just got some clippers from Petsmart.
> And Oh My! They are huge and heavy! :w00t:
> Do you get used to the weight?
> ...


Jill, your cracking me up. Shearing a Llama! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I had no idea of the cost....wow, I was going to purchase one. Are there cheaper ones that are good? I bought one once in Petco and returned it because I was too chicken. Is there a chicken icon? :blush: Almost forgot....London and Preston look so cute and perfectly cut!


Thanks for the nice compliment on L&P's haircuts! :innocent: Think about the cost of a nice pair of clippers like this: After not taking your Maltese to the groomer only 3 times you will have paid for the clippers, assuming you pay around $50 per groom...that is how I justified it. I highly recommend the clippers I have (Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed #AD405) which are $142 at PetEdge. You could go for the Andis single speed but they are $120 still and I love having the two speeds. I use the slower speed for the head/near eyes, and the fast speed for the body. It is so easy to groom them yourself! The only hard part is scissoring the face, which I'm still learning...but who cares if you mess up...it grows out so fast as we all know (esp when you pay a groomer every couple of months!).

Preston is going to be 2 years old in March, and he has NEVER been to a groomer! I figure by his 2nd birthday I've saved about $600-$800 on him alone by grooming him myself. Crazy, huh?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Thanks for the nice compliment on L&P's haircuts! :innocent: Think about the cost of a nice pair of clippers like this: After not taking your Maltese to the groomer only 3 times you will have paid for the clippers, assuming you pay around $50 per groom...that is how I justified it. I highly recommend the clippers I have (Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed #AD405) which are $142 at PetEdge. You could go for the Andis single speed but they are $120 still and I love having the two speeds. I use the slower speed for the head/near eyes, and the fast speed for the body. It is so easy to groom them yourself! The only hard part is scissoring the face, which I'm still learning...but who cares if you mess up...it grows out so fast as we all know (esp when you pay a groomer every couple of months!).
> 
> Preston is going to be 2 years old in March, and he has NEVER been to a groomer! I figure by his 2nd birthday I've saved about $600-$800 on him alone by grooming him myself. Crazy, huh?


that definitely makes sense Lisa...did you learn by watching a video? They are not helpful to me. I need to see someone do Rocky right in front of me, LOL. Do you cut their nails too? That kind of freaks me out a bit, what if I cut too much? Rocky did well getting his nails trimmed last week by the groomer. It took two seconds and she was done. Cost me 10.00 and I gave her a 5.00 tip. I could save tons, couldn't I? I bathe Rocky myself and I do clip his face and legs. Thanks for the encouragement...I really want to learn.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> that definitely makes sense Lisa...did you learn by watching a video? They are not helpful to me. I need to see someone do Rocky right in front of me, LOL. Do you cut their nails too? That kind of freaks me out a bit, what if I cut too much? Rocky did well getting his nails trimmed last week by the groomer. It took two seconds and she was done. Cost me 10.00 and I gave her a 5.00 tip. I could save tons, couldn't I? I bathe Rocky myself and I do clip his face and legs. Thanks for the encouragement...I really want to learn.


I didn't find any videos/tutorials to be helpful at all...to me, it's a "learn as you go" thing, and practice makes perfect! The absolute easiest way for you to start doing it yourself is to watch him being groomed, and then maintain that cut yourself at home by trimming every 2 weeks or so, so that you have the "real" groomer's outline to follow until you get brave enough to try a new style out! :thumbsup:B)

I do trim their nails myself...Preston is really easy because his nails are quite small & are all clear, and on top of that he is a good boy and will just stand there. London on the other hand is horrible (always has been) and besides her squirming, she has huuuuge thick nails, and portions of them have black on them which makes hers incredibly hard to do. I try to take her in to have hers done every several months (since they are brave enough to go shorter) and then clip just the tips every week or two in between. It is worth paying $10 to have someone else clip Rocky's nails if he is squirmy or has dark nails!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lisa and Jill
I got the Pet Edge catalog and it is 141. with a free #7FC blade. I don't see where it says how much for shipping yet. I am going to order it, but was wondering...would I use that blade? What size do you use for the body and what size for the face? How do you use the clippers on the face...they are so big for Rocky's face, LOL.. :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Lisa and Jill
> I got the Pet Edge catalog and it is 141. with a free #7FC blade. I don't see where it says how much for shipping yet. I am going to order it, but was wondering...would I use that blade? What size do you use for the body and what size for the face? How do you use the clippers on the face...they are so big for Rocky's face, LOL.. :blush:


Mine came with a #10 blade which is good for their sanitary area & paw pads, and in addition to that I purchased the Andis CeramicEdge #3 3/4FC which leaves the hair 1/2" long. I use that one for the body. The #7FC will only leave the hair 1/8" long which is super short. The higher the blade number, the shorter the hair.

Those clippers you're looking at (the ones I have) come with the #10 & a free #7FC so if you're able to I would either purchase another blade that will leave a longer hair length, OR purchase attachment combs that would work on the #10 blade. I don't own any combs, I prefer the blades but the combs would work if you want them instead. In my siggy, their bodies are freshly groomed with a #3 3/4FC blade so you can see what it actually looks like.

I just use the ends of the clippers to shave the inside corners of their eyes if needed, but I also use the #3 3/4FC blade to clip the top of their heads & eyebrows so I don't actually do much scissoring on their heads.  To do the muzzle area you will need grooming shears.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lisa, your babies are really what inspired me to go for it, and buy the clippers.
London & Preston look great! 
They look professionaly groomed, and I know you have spoken highly of the clippers.

So now I have them, allthough I haven't tried them just yet.
Maybe a wee bit chicken, lol Dianne, where is that Chicken smilie? 
I agree about that! 
Rocky will look cute, in whatever haircut you give him, so you should go for it too!

I purchased the 4FC as that was the longest they had.

They (Paris & Coco) look pretty good with their scissor cut haircuts, 
but I imagine the clippers could do a good job too! I will have to bite the bullet and try them!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OK Jill...how about you try it first and then let me know how Paris and Coco fared (pictures ofcourse)...then I'll try it! sounds like a plan to me, hee hee...:innocent:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Canada said:


> Lisa, your babies are really what inspired me to go for it, and buy the clippers.
> London & Preston look great!
> They look professionaly groomed, and I know you have spoken highly of the clippers.
> 
> ...


Gosh, thank you so much! I think I am a lot more critical on their haircuts than other people are. Every time I groom them I try and improve a little...looking through their pictures I have done some really good cuts and some not so good cuts, but I love being able to do it myself!

Make sure & post pics when you try out your clippers!!!  :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many of you may disagree, but remember -- I've been grooming coated breeds (Lhasa, Shih Tzus, Malts, Yorkies, etc.) for more than 30 years and have spent thousands and thousands of dollars on grooming equipment over the years. I own some of the most expensive clippers around. But do I use them -- nope. I use this one:

PetEdge: ConAirPro Moda-Groom Clipper Single-Speed

I've been using it for the last 5 years and find it very easy. It's lightweight, does a great job and wasn't expensive. I see that it's been discontinued on PetEdge, but don't know if it's still available elsewhere. If not, I would give this one a try:

PetEdge: Andis Easy Clip Clipper Kit

It would give you a chance to see if you really want to do your fluffs yourself without spending a fortune on something you might decide to use only a few times.

As far as blades -- I use a 4FC and -- very seldom a 3FC for the body. I scissor the legs, the face, etc. But I also use a 7 for the stomach (not the chest -- just the tummy) area. (Both the 4FC and the 7 come with the Andis kit that I mentioned above.)

IMHO, it's much more important to spend money on a good pair of scissors. 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I emailed you yesterday. But here you answered my questions anyway. Thanks...I think I will try to find yours and if not I probably will go for the other one. I don't know if I'd be good at it anyway and with Rocky's hair being so fine and he being so little, it may be a good place for me to start with these. Now go read your email lady!:HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Many of you may disagree, but remember -- I've been grooming coated breeds (Lhasa, Shih Tzus, Malts, Yorkies, etc.) for more than 30 years and have spent thousands and thousands of dollars on grooming equipment over the years. I own some of the most expensive clippers around. But do I use them -- nope. I use this one:
> 
> PetEdge: ConAirPro Moda-Groom Clipper Single-Speed
> 
> ...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

these are the ones i just bought Andis Easy Cut Pet Clipper Kit 14 Piece | PetDepotOnline.com but i bought mine in petco

are these good ? im going to give it a try with these .. pls explain the combs and the lengths for me pls


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> these are the ones i just bought Andis Easy Cut Pet Clipper Kit 14 Piece | PetDepotOnline.com but i bought mine in petco
> 
> are these good ? im going to give it a try with these .. pls explain the combs and the lengths for me pls


Those will probably work for you for a little while, but you may need to upgrade sooner than later...they look to be pretty "basic" and it says they are for light to medium coats which means they probably are not very powerful and you may need to go really slow with them to cut the hair.

Since Dolce is matted you will not be able to use the comb attachments at first...comb attachments can not go through mats which is why I always suggest getting blades rather than combs. After you initially cut him short, you will be able to use the combs as long as he is 100% mat free, though.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just looked at those clippers in more detail, and it doesn't look like they are compatible with other blades (which is strange), it sounds like the blade is not removeable according to the Petco website description, so I'm not sure what you can do to cut Dolce the first time with his mats. What size blade does it come with??


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ummm where do i see the size of the blade ? the coms are 1/16",1/8",1/2",3/4' & 1" 

i think the standard blade is 1/16" 

im horrible in math lol can u explain?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ummm where do i see the size of the blade ? the coms are 1/16",1/8",1/2",3/4' & 1"
> 
> i think the standard blade is 1/16"
> 
> im horrible in math lol can u explain?


The blade number should be printed right on the blade. If it is 1/16" that is a #10 blade. At the very longest that is what the blade will be...it could be a #30 though which cuts too short to use without a comb. You can use the #10 without a comb, but he will be shaved to the skin, showing pink just to warn you in advance.  Go ahead and do it this once and it will grow out soon. Just make sure the blade isn't any larger number than a 10. A #20+ is too short.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks lisa i saw that its a #10 .. so let me ask u something if i dont want him pink i use the combs, which ones? they go from larger to smaller? .. im going to take off his matts first , ive worked some out already ..


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The longer the comb, the longer the length will be...you may want to start by using a longer one, then switch to a shorter one if you decide you want it shorter.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok thank u 


LJSquishy said:


> The longer the comb, the longer the length will be...you may want to start by using a longer one, then switch to a shorter one if you decide you want it shorter.


----------

